

Castle or Home? What same $ amount gets you in US vs abroad. - dangoldin
http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22297/49153-colossal-castle-humble-home--price/2

======
SwellJoe
This is ridiculous. A million bucks will buy a mansion in dozens of out of the
way locations in the US...just like it'll buy a mansion in some out of the way
location in Sweden or Mexico or Italy.

Many first world European cities are also very expensive to buy real estate
in. An apartment in Paris is not particularly cheap, even by New York or San
Francisco standards. Par exemple, regarder this lovely 65m^2 (which I think
means it meets all fuel efficiency standards) apartment right in the heart of
Paris:

[http://www.frenchentree.com/french-property/76373/Paris-
Ile-...](http://www.frenchentree.com/french-property/76373/Paris-Ile-de-
France/Paris-75/Montorgueil-Sentier-Blondel)

That's 411k of them Eurodollars they got over there, which are worth like 6
bucks apiece, or something.

------
TrevorJ
And this is after the housing bubble? Ugg, I feel sad because I'll never
actually have the guts to move out of the US :-(

